# Factory Mullet Bikes 2021



## SeaSwab (Dec 11, 2019)

Hi Everyone, I thought I would start a thread on mullet bikes available from the OEM supplier. We can include mullet links or aftermarket ad-on's like the forbidden ziggy link. 

What brands have fully invested in the mullet trend?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

It never trended cuz it's kinda stupid. Maybe 1 or 2 brands I can think of that offer a mullet bike.


----------



## ridestuff (Feb 2, 2021)

SeaSwab said:


> Hi Everyone, I thought I would start a thread on mullet bikes available from the OEM supplier. We can include mullet links or aftermarket ad-on's like the forbidden ziggy link.
> 
> What brands have fully invested in the mullet trend?


Starling Twist
Alchemy Nine7Five
Orange Switch 6
Specialized Status
Plenty of others happening now too


----------

